# Installing Graco Nautilus-pics added



## applecider (Jul 16, 2005)

I just bought one for my 31 pound 3-year-old. I was reading the instruction manual and it says do not use with seatbelts that are in front of the seat crease (the part where the back and the seat meet). Well, I drive a truck and that is the only seatbelts that are in the back! What do I do? There is no latch system in the truck. Do all carseats say this same thing? The other thing I was thinking is that maybe it's not the safest thing, but being in a big truck is safer than a little car so maybe it's ok? AHH! I already installed the thing and used it (in our car). WWYD?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

What type of truck do you have?


----------



## applecider (Jul 16, 2005)

Ford f250, with an extended cab. Well, I don't know if that's what you call it but in the back, it has one door on the passenger side. It's a '98.


----------



## karemore (Oct 7, 2008)

I would check with the car manufacturer. If it says don't use it with that type of seatbelt, there's a reason for it, I wouldn't risk it.

The safety expert I saw on a tv show said it's not any specific car seat that is safer than any other, it's using it correctly and having it correctly installed that makes it safe.

Is there a car seat installer at your local police or fire station that may know more about it?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

How far forward of the bight are the seatbelts? Can you take a picture?


----------



## applecider (Jul 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
How far forward of the bight are the seatbelts? Can you take a picture?

Maybe 2-3 inches? I'll try to take a pic here...

pic1

pic2


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I wouldn't. I do think those are too far forward.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Can you get a tight install that way? Does the seat move less than an inch side to side. Forward of the bite stalks are often hard to use for installing seats, that's why they have the warning, would I necessarily not install a seat there b/c of that warning, no. If you can get a tight install, it's a parental decision thing, go against the manual or your options are 1) use a booster which is way more dangerous at this age IMO 2) don't let him ride in the truck or 3) get a new truck.


----------



## applecider (Jul 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
Can you get a tight install that way? Does the seat move less than an inch side to side. Forward of the bite stalks are often hard to use for installing seats, that's why they have the warning, would I necessarily not install a seat there b/c of that warning, no. If you can get a tight install, it's a parental decision thing, go against the manual or your options are 1) use a booster which is way more dangerous at this age IMO 2) don't let him ride in the truck or 3) get a new truck.

Yes, the install is tight. This is the only vehicle I have to drive and we can't afford to just up and buy another vehicle.

But it is very tight.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

it looks like it's hanging off the front of the seat too.







i'm pretty sure our nautilus manual says that is not ok.

if you post on car-seat.org they might have some ideas of higher weight seats that would work better in that truck.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

A seat needs to have at least 80% of it's base on the seat, if it's not, then there's a problem. The seat looks fine to me.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Graco has said that the Nauti base must be entirely on the seat, no overhang allowed.


----------



## cognito (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah, the Nautilus manual says it is absolutely NOT ok for the base to hang off AT ALL. It has pictures & everything. I think this might be a case where this just isn't the right seat for the vehicle. You would have to break 2 rules in the manual to use it.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
A seat needs to have at least 80% of it's base on the seat, if it's not, then there's a problem. The seat looks fine to me.

Except the Nauti, which has a rule in the manual about having the entire base on the seat








Even in my minivan, I can't have my Nauti in recline mode or it starts peeking over the seat.

OP, I don't think I would be comfortable with that, unfortunately. I was all set to say that as long as you get a secure install it's ok, but seeing the pictures I don't think it's compatible with your truck. Ask on car-seat.org though, as I'm sure someone there can have more definitive answers.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I just reread the manual and from what I understand, you cannot use a LAP BELT that has a female end forward of the bite, it says nothing about shoulder belts like this.

It also has a warning in the BOOSTER section about using the seat w/ the seat not complete on the seat, it's not metnioned when installing it w/ the harness so IMO it doesn't matter in that case.


----------



## cognito (Nov 30, 2007)

It is in the booster section on page 45, but that isn't the only section that says it.

"7.0 Choosing an Appropriate Vehicle Seat Location
7.1 Vehicle Seat Location Requirements
...
*Front of child restrain must not hang over the edge of vehicle seat."

It's the 3rd bullet & on the right side of page 18. It doesn't specify a mode.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Yes, but if it's a hard, fast rule for the entire seat, why reiterate it only in the booster section? Shouldn't it be in all sections then or just at the beginning?


----------



## cognito (Nov 30, 2007)

Since it's in the beginning before any install methods I would say it applies as a general rule for the seat in any mode. Maybe it should be reiterated in other sections too, but it's not. The fact is that it is in the section about how to choose the type of seat it goes on.


----------



## applecider (Jul 16, 2005)

I just read the manual for the Radian and it says nothing about the seatbelts being forward of the seat crease and also it says nothing about how much of the seat needs to be on the vehicle seat.

So I guess I don't understand what the difference is? Isn't the seatbelt going to work either way? Why would a different carseat be able to use that seatbelt? It's not like the seatbelt changed. It's still locked into place. And why would one carseat be able to hang off a bit and not another? I'd love it if someone could explain this logic to me.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cody'smomma* 
I just read the manual for the Radian and it says nothing about the seatbelts being forward of the seat crease and also it says nothing about how much of the seat needs to be on the vehicle seat.

So I guess I don't understand what the difference is? Isn't the seatbelt going to work either way? Why would a different carseat be able to use that seatbelt? It's not like the seatbelt changed. It's still locked into place. And why would one carseat be able to hang off a bit and not another? I'd love it if someone could explain this logic to me.

It's because either it hasn't been tested, or tested and failed, or didn't perform the way it should have. If it strictly prohibits the use of those seatbelts, you can't use them. The hangoff thing is the same way--either it tested and failed, or wasn't tested.


----------

